# Indiana-Jones-Spiel in einer "sehr, sehr, sehr frühen Phase der Entwicklung"



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Indiana-Jones-Spiel in einer "sehr, sehr, sehr frühen Phase der Entwicklung"*

						Das Indiana-Jones-Spiel von Bethesda ist laut Pete Hines in einer "sehr, sehr, sehr frühen Phase der Entwicklung". Machine Games wird also noch einige Zeit brauchen, bis es vorzeigbares Material gibt. Ein Release ist wohl ein Thema für 2024/2025. Für 2022 hat man bereits Starfield als Leuchtturmprojekt. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Indiana-Jones-Spiel in einer "sehr, sehr, sehr frühen Phase der Entwicklung"*


----------



## anphex (23. Juni 2021)

*McDonalds kündigt an, leuchtenden Burger zu entwickeln.*
_Man weiß eigentlich noch gar nichts und vielleicht kommt es auch nicht dazu. Vielleicht färbt man ihn einfach blau._


Ich mag PCGH, aber das hier hat weder etwas im Kontext mit Hardware zu tun noch irgendwelche halbwegs spannenden Infos, die das rechtfertigen würden. Liest sich etwas wie ein Lorem Ipsum .


----------



## Govego (23. Juni 2021)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Die Erwartungshaltung bei Indiana Jones ist eben: Indy auf der Suche nach Okkultem und dabei ein paar Nazis umbringen. Wenn die gerade nicht verfügbar sind, tun es auch ein paar andere Schergen, aber einen neuen Kristallschädel will wohl niemand und Nazis sind schon die Lieblingsgegner - da wirken auch die Slapstick-Einlagen besser.


Ich gebe zu, dass wirklich keiner einen neuen Kristallschädel braucht. Die Story und vor allem die Auflösung waren halt echter Murks. Ich sehe es aber anders, sich bei Indiana Jones unbedingt auf die Nazis versteifen zu müssen. Die Sowjets geben auch gute Gegner ab. Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel war damals eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele. Nazis werden wahrscheinlich auch im kommenden Indiana Jones Film nicht mehr vorkommen.
*Daher: Meine Erwartungshaltung bei Indiana Jones ist eben: Indy auf der Suche nach Okkultem und dabei setehen ihm Gegner im Weg.*


----------



## Zuriko (23. Juni 2021)

Wird dann ein Cross-Gen Spiel für die Xbox Series X2 und die PS6. Mindestanforderung am PC eine 3080 und 32GB Ram, Yeah!


----------



## nitg (23. Juni 2021)

so jetzt hab ich den ohrwurm wieder, danke


----------



## VoodaGod (23. Juni 2021)

Oh je hatte gehofft nicht so lang auf Wolfenstein 3: The New Game warten zu müssen, aber wird interessant zu sehen wie MachineGames ein Indiana Jones Spiel in der id-tech engine umsetzt


----------



## Lexx (23. Juni 2021)

Lara Croft meets ... ?


----------



## Greeny (8. Juli 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Lara Croft meets ... ?


...B.J. Blazkowicz meets Indiana Jones...

Das ultimative Nazi-Vernichtungsspiel!


----------



## big-maec (8. Juli 2021)

Wenn ich an einer sehr sehr frühen Indiana Phase denke fällt mir folgendes ein: Amiga, Fate of Atlantis und 7 Disketten 








						Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Scorpionx01 (8. Juli 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wenn ich an einer sehr sehr frühen Indiana Phase denke fällt mir folgendes ein: Amiga, Fate of Atlantis und 7 Disketten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Kumpel hatte ein Ritterspiel auf zig Disketten. Da konnte man auch den gegnerischen Ritter köpfen... wüsste gerne wie das heißt... Mal googlen.

Ansonsten bin ich auch mal gespannt. Die sonstigen Spiele mit der id-tech engine gefallen mir zwar optisch, aber Egoshooter sind nicht so mein Fall. Ego-Rollenspiele siehts wieder anders aus.

EDIT: Habs gefunden https://www.gog.com/game/moonstone_a_hard_days_knight


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

anphex schrieb:


> *McDonalds kündigt an, leuchtenden Burger zu entwickeln.*
> _Man weiß eigentlich noch gar nichts und vielleicht kommt es auch nicht dazu. Vielleicht färbt man ihn einfach blau._






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F27a_llICDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Juli 2021)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Wird dann ein Cross-Gen Spiel für die Xbox Series X2 und die PS6. Mindestanforderung am PC eine 3080 und 32GB Ram, Yeah!


Hätte nichts dagegen. 
32 GB habe ich schon, 3090 auch. 
So lang nicht 32 GB DDR 5 empfohlen sind ist alles ok.


----------



## bulli007 (8. Juli 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wenn ich an einer sehr sehr frühen Indiana Phase denke fällt mir folgendes ein: Amiga, Fate of Atlantis und 7 Disketten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fate of Atlantis war ein geniales Point and Click Adventure und eines der letzten guten seiner Art.
Daher war das Diskwechseln gar nicht mal so schlimm.


----------



## Lexx (8. Juli 2021)

Greeny schrieb:


> ...B.J. Blazkowicz meets Indiana Jones...
> 
> Das ultimative Nazi-Vernichtungsspiel!


Glaub ich weniger, Indi war kein schießwütiger Mann der Patronen,
sondern eher des Abenteurers und der Kombination.


----------



## Greeny (19. Juli 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Glaub ich weniger, Indi war kein schießwütiger Mann der Patronen,
> sondern eher des Abenteurers und der Kombination.


Eben! Die einen knobeln, die anderen ballern...und wenn man das dann auch noch im Coop-Modus spielen könnte...


----------



## Lexx (20. Juli 2021)

Greeny schrieb:


> Eben! Die einen knobeln, die anderen ballern...und wenn man das dann auch noch im Coop-Modus spielen könnte...


Coop?
Nein Danke.


----------

